# Heavy knockdown repair



## Dask62 (Oct 28, 2015)

I live in Phoenix, Az. I do handyman work out here and I've been coming across this heavy knockdown texture in the homes that have been built in the last 15 years or so. It's very iregular and using a typical texture gun with the hopper on top of the gun will not produce this large texture. Is there any hope of somehow reproducing this texture?
It looks almost like a heavy skip trowel but it's sprayed on then knocked down. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Ok...it's not letting post a pic. Will try to comment with pic.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Dask62 said:


> I live in Phoenix, Az. I do handyman work out here and I've been coming across this heavy knockdown texture in the homes that have been built in the last 15 years or so. It's very iregular and using a typical texture gun with the hopper on top of the gun will not produce this large texture. Is there any hope of somehow reproducing this texture?
> It looks almost like a heavy skip trowel but it's sprayed on then knocked down. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Ok...it's not letting post a pic. Will try to comment with pic.



pictures would help but this is a forum for professional drywall folk from what I understand JS....


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

If you're using a hand held gun / hopper it has different hole sizes. The bigger the hole the bigger the splatter. Using texture in a can has a similar adjustment but with the can you let it dry and sand it down to achieve the knock down look.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I know a few Arizona and California guys who have moved here to Colorado that do a "California Skip Trowel". Some people refer to this as a "brocade" texture. The mud is applied with a 14" or 16" flexible blade and a huge mud pan. Very soupy mud. You basically dab the blade in the mud and lightly drag the blade flat against the wall in various directions. It creates little peaks of mud about an inch or two across. You then knock it down. Sometimes they put a very fine sand in the mud. This may be what you have. If so, you will never match it with a machine.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> I know a few Arizona and California guys who have moved here to Colorado that do a "California Skip Trowel". Some people refer to this as a "brocade" texture. The mud is applied with a 14" or 16" flexible blade and a huge mud pan. Very soupy mud. You basically dab the blade in the mud and lightly drag the blade flat against the wall in various directions. It creates little peaks of mud about an inch or two across. You then knock it down. Sometimes they put a very fine sand in the mud. This may be what you have. If so, you will never match it with a machine.


Endo,
From the 1960's and into the early 1980's production residential drywall was skip trowel textured. We would tape and top ceilings and walls would be taped, topped, and skimmed. A ford F600 with a Spray Force rig would go out to tracts when 5 to 10 houses were ready and spray acoustic on the ceilings. Finishers would then mix taping mud with a small amount of #30 Monterey sand in it. A 14" knife was drawn from right to left or left to right and then knocked down in a vertical direction. Nothing was ever sanded and the acoustic was not painted. Kitchens and Bathrooms were smooth wall with a stipple paint finish. This was done on the entire West coast. Airports in the SF bay area are smooth wall but here in Reno it is skip trowel. It would also be used as a low budget way in light commercial so the T-bar doesn't get spray texture on it. Funny part is that I could recognize patterns of different finishers. I can still do this, but I'm not near as good as a full time finisher. We had guys that just ran a bazooka, and others did box work and some textured and a guy assigned to the spray truck.


----------



## Dask62 (Oct 28, 2015)

I was able to find a pic on the internet of the texture I was referring to.
It's called California drag or Monterey drag. 
Now if I could figure out how to post I would throw some pics up. This texture is definately applied by machine then knocked down.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Dask62 said:


> I was able to find a pic on the internet of the texture I was referring to.
> It's called California drag or Monterey drag.
> Now if I could figure out how to post I would throw some pics up. This texture is definately applied by machine then knocked down.


One way to decide whether the texture was machine applied is to notice if there is a fine pattern of fissuring between the larger pattern. A spray machine will put out a mix of finer and larger dollops. on the wall. A hand applied texture will not have this finer pattern. If the texture is sprayer applied and very heavy, you may need a spray machine with a pump. A gravity hopper will not put out enough mud.


----------



## Dask62 (Oct 28, 2015)

Endo-alley

I know it was machined applied. I had my home built in phoenix and that texture is used in all the new construction. I didn't see them personally but my father confirmed it since he was visiting the home during the building process.
As for the dollops, you are correct. There is nothing between them...just clean wall.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Endo,
> From the 1960's and into the early 1980's production residential drywall was skip trowel textured. We would tape and top ceilings and walls would be taped, topped, and skimmed. A ford F600 with a Spray Force rig would go out to tracts when 5 to 10 houses were ready and spray acoustic on the ceilings. Finishers would then mix taping mud with a small amount of #30 Monterey sand in it. A 14" knife was drawn from right to left or left to right and then knocked down in a vertical direction. Nothing was ever sanded and the acoustic was not painted. Kitchens and Bathrooms were smooth wall with a stipple paint finish. This was done on the entire West coast. Airports in the SF bay area are smooth wall but here in Reno it is skip trowel. It would also be used as a low budget way in light commercial so the T-bar doesn't get spray texture on it. Funny part is that I could recognize patterns of different finishers. I can still do this, but I'm not near as good as a full time finisher. We had guys that just ran a bazooka, and others did box work and some textured and a guy assigned to the spray truck.


was in the sh itholes in downtown Reno but never seen any of it, lest you mean Residentials, been there all your life willys?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> was in the sh itholes in downtown Reno but never seen any of it, lest you mean Residentials, been there all your life willys?


Joe, I'm from Pleasanton, CA and worked in SF bay area during my career. I bought my house here in 2011 for 107k and quit working in March of 2012. Downtown has some scummy stuff, but the greater region has some nice areas. Did you see the Riverwalk downtown or were you here before 2006? Lake Tahoe will take your breath away, but a fixer upper there is 500k and snow can be 8' deep. When people here complain about traffic I just laugh. My house here has shot up to about 225k but I'm going to die here.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

rebaccaliare said:


> I suggest you to go for Handel Screw Gun as per the size of the holes you want so that you can fit the screw in proper place.


Do we have a translator for understand?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Fr8, I thought you banned these BOTS?


----------

